# want to trim some text from txt file with batch file



## rameeze (Oct 10, 2011)

I want to create a batch file to trim some text. the text file contains 



> "UninstallString"="C:\\WINDOWS\\st6unst.exe -n \"C:\\Program Files\\IPO 1.30.10\\IPO Admin\\ST6UNST.LOG\"  "



and want to remove *"UninstallString="*


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Oct 10, 2011)

*stackoverflow.com/questions/130116/windows-batch-commands-to-read-first-line-from-text-file
DOS - String Manipulation


----------



## mitraark (Oct 11, 2011)

I use a application [ Free ] called "Search and Replace"


----------



## rameeze (Oct 11, 2011)

but i am going to uninstall the application from about 2000 pc so i cant use other application


----------

